# EEA Family Permit: How to Apply Online?



## Diamond88 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

This is my first post here, thanks for the opportunity to ask 

Basically, I understand that the EEA Family Permit (VAF5 DEC 2008) needs to be completed online. Can someone please direct me to the place where I can fill it in? It seems to be impossible to find!

My wife was told that they will NOT accept forms filled in by hand, instead it should be filled in through the computer. So would filling in a PDF document electronically and then printing it make it acceptable? Or is the online application completely submitted online without any form printing?

Please note, this is very urgent as she has now been turned away until she has completed the form online.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

Diamond88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post here, thanks for the opportunity to ask
> 
> ...


Were are you applying from it can be done on line or by filling it after printing it out like that


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Diamond88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post here, thanks for the opportunity to ask
> 
> ...


You will need to apply via the Visa4UK website: http://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/ApplyNow.aspx

Application process is explained here: UK Border Agency | How to apply for an EEA family permit - the whole process is completed online.

teuchter


----------



## Diamond88 (Dec 18, 2012)

lessenich, I think I've got the webpage that I was looking for:



teuchter said:


> You will need to apply via the Visa4UK website:
> ...
> 
> Application process is explained here: ... - the whole process is completed online.
> ...


Many thanks teuchter, you're a life-saver!

Just two quick questions;

1. What happens to all the supporting documents? do these need to be scanned in as part of the online application?

2. On the link you posted it says under one of the requirements: "a copy of the EEA national's passport, *endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application*; and" 

However, on the VAF5 application form, it states:

"Evidence of your sponsor's nationality. e.g. a *copy *of the bio data page from their passport (the page with their photograph) or a copy of their national identity card."

Basically, I have colour-scanned the Passport without certification; can this be a reason for the refusal of visa?

Cheers!


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

Diamond88 said:


> lessenich, I think I've got the webpage that I was looking for:
> 
> Many thanks teuchter, you're a life-saver!
> 
> ...


Cheers i wish you luck !


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Diamond88 said:


> 1. What happens to all the supporting documents? do these need to be scanned in as part of the online application?


After submitting the online application, you will then need to make an in-person appointment at the Worldbridge mobile biometrics clinic in Amsterdam or their visa processing centre in Düsseldorf. This is when you submit your documentation. Process is outlined here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/netherlands/applying/?langname=UK%20English



> 2. On the link you posted it says under one of the requirements: "a copy of the EEA national's passport, *endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application*; and"
> 
> However, on the VAF5 application form, it states:
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% certain on this, and would recommend asking either Jrge or Joppa for their thoughts on this.

teuchter


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Diamond88 said:


> lessenich, I think I've got the webpage that I was looking for:
> 
> Many thanks teuchter, you're a life-saver!
> 
> ...


If you are the sponsor and are living in your home country, then go to the proper authorities (notary, court house, etc) to have the copy of the bio-page of your passport validated/certified. It shouldn't take more than a couple of hours of your time, and there's normally a small/nominal fee associated with it.

In the past, I have seen people submitting regular color copies of their passports and ID cards. Whilst all of them had positive outcomes, I wouldn't anticipate anything. UKBA can be unpredictable from time to time.


Animo
(Cheers)


----------

